
Bandcamp has paid artists $150m in 8 years, $4.3m in last 30 days - JonnieCache
https://www.yahoo.com/music/bandcamp-paid-artists-150m-8-years-232844402.html
======
JonnieCache
If soundcloud goes under, bandcamp could potentially be in a very happy place.

